# Flux bindings



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Both will be around for next season. Just depends on whether you want the stiffness of the TT30 high back or the Flexibility of the RK30 high back.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Is the highback on the TT30 soft enough to jib and jump on?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yup, TT30's will match up well. If you're waiting till 2012 for bindings too I'd also look at Flow M9se's and Raiden Zeros.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

So, if the TT30 is the Titan, what number is the SuperTitan? Is that the DS45?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Super Titan kinda disappeared. The DS45 is the closest, but it has a urethane highback.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

So, its got quite a flexible highback?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Softer than average. Just a hair softer than the RK30's but not nearly as soft as the Hurrithanes.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Highjack!

See, that is what has perplexed me this season with the new numbering system. I was under the presumption that the RK30s were a very soft/park orientated binder due to the urethane highback, and that DS45 was firmer than the RK30 and the TT30.


Really, im looking for something a hair softer than my CO2's for my SL. Flux was a contender...but the Burton Prophecy is looking like it may be something to look at.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

Will be buying a pair of SF45's myself to mount on my proto CTX.
I wonder how that combination will turn out.


----------



## streamline (Nov 13, 2010)

Glitchdj said:


> Will be buying a pair of SF45's myself to mount on my proto CTX.
> I wonder how that combination will turn out.


I'm in a similar situation. I'm going to get the Yes GBOH next year and I'm not sure what binding to get exactly. I'm looking at the TT30s and the SF45s. If anyone has experience with either of these two bindings it'd be appreciated.


----------



## crispy5 (Oct 16, 2008)

EMS has some TT30s for $99.98 and RK30s for $129.98. Limited sizes and colors though.

Mens Snowboard Bindings - Snowboard Boots & Bindings - Eastern Mountain Sports


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

You might want to ask Leo about the RK30 (we did a review here, but he might have some more feedback for you) He's got a Proto and he & I both rode the Flux RK30 at Test Fest earlier this month. We didn't ride them on the Proto, but since he's got experience with both of them you might want to get his opinion.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

DS45 has a stiffer base then the TT30 or the RK30 but next season they change the Highback to the new alpha high back on the DS30(was DS45 but they soften the base). Look for the DMCC light for a stiffer jump and freestyle binding. Plus the higher end bindings will have a new alpha footbed.

For straight park look at RK30
Jumps and park look at DS30
Stiff freestyle bindings look at the DMCC light that is coming out for next season.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is Flux's 2011-2012 catalog

Flux 2011-2012


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

crispy5 said:


> EMS has some TT30s for $99.98 and RK30s for $129.98. Limited sizes and colors though.
> 
> Mens Snowboard Bindings - Snowboard Boots & Bindings - Eastern Mountain Sports


That's a steal, I'm tempted to buy a pair for a potential friend in need.


----------

